# Falcon chicks



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Here are some pictures of a few of this years' babies. They are so much work, and I love it.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

What do the colors on their heads mean?


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Do you breed them?


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

The colors on their heads are to tell them apart til they are big enough to put a ring on. With enough experience you can tell the species apart and the sex to some extent. The colors help with keeping track of which chick belongs to which parents. In the photos are saker, peregrine, ger and hybrids. 

I don't personally breed them but I work in a falcon breeding center. I help feed the birds, help with getting sperm and insemination and raise the chicks. This year I will get to man a saker. I can't wait.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Rachel76 said:


> I don't personally breed them but I work in a falcon breeding center. I help feed the birds, help with getting sperm and insemination and raise the chicks. *This year I will get to man a saker*. I can't wait.


What does that mean?


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oops...sorry. It means taking a falcon raised with adult birds and basically teaching it that humans are ok. In a way socializing it. Teaching it to sit on the glove and ever so gradually exposing the falcon to more and more situations so the bird can then be trained for hunting and it also helps with any handling that might be necessary later on, giving an injection etc.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh that sounds like fun


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

I just read My Side of the Mountain with my kids, and am entirely infatuated with falconry now. What an amazing experience! So jealous.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

As you are a falcon fan you might be interested in this.

The falcons are wild though, and live in the city centre of Nottingham, nesting on a ledge at one of the universities. It makes for compulsive viewing... lol

Falcons - EcoWeb - Nottingham Trent University


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

After seeing those falcon chicks Chagall wants to come live with you. He's a real birder! How fascinating to have the opportunity to socialize a falcon. I hope you share more photos and updates with us along the way.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my! They're cute. What spectacular birds they will grow up to be. That's so cool that you get to work with them like you do. What a fascinating job you have.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When I was younger I had hoped to have the chance to apprentice to get a falconer's license. I think that opportunity is going to pass me by. I enjoy them vicariously though.

In the NYC metro area and suburbs we also have Peregrines as well as this famous red tailed hawk.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I bred and raised large parrots for 25 years (Macaws, Amazons & Cockatoos) and one year a neighbor brought me a Cooper's Hawk that he had found on a hike in one of our local canyons. Of course I called Project Wildlife (it's against the law to own indigenous species here) I let them them know, and assured them I could hand feed it until they could find someone to come get it. What a great 24 hour experience! He certainly loved the steak I defrosted for him!!! LOL! Feeding a baby hawk was way different than feeding a baby parrot!


----------

